# Pre-Crisis Supes vs TTGL



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Who takes this?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 9, 2007)

What is Supes greatest feat?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL destroys the entire galaxy that Superman happens to be in at the time and Superman in the process and does so without without even trying.

TTGL is a Multiversal Threat as well. It can instantly travel between Universes, Space, and Time by the pilot focusing on an object and willing himself to be there.


----------



## Slips (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL threads shouldnt be done. In fact any anime made bye Gainax shouldnt be made as a BD thread as they couldnt give a shit about rules.

Gainax is made up of wierd bastards that do what the hell they want and I love them for it


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Supes sneezed away galaxies.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 9, 2007)

Seriously TTGL should be considered Celestial level. It survived an energy attack that had an output equivilant to the Big Bang.


----------



## Slips (Oct 9, 2007)

BIG ARSE PIC 



Gainax created a robot that stands on Galaxys and can pick them up and chuck them at people


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Superman punches through dimensions and the fabric of space casually.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 9, 2007)

In Superman's dreams maybe. Personally, I thing the superman with the sword would have a lot of trouble in this match, let alone a pre-crisis powered down superman.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn, why did you change your nick, White Fang? I found the old one much cooler.

But it would be good to call for Spy_Smasher or Lil Mo, since they seem to be comic-nerds (in a positive way) and should have the knowledge to speak for pre-crisis Superman.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 9, 2007)

Kiroi, I only remember Superman sneezing out a solar system. Can you provide a scan of him blowing away a galaxy?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Superman punches through dimensions and the fabric of space casually.


So does TTGL

And I agree with Slip's post about not using TTGL in the BD lol

They have an insta-win aura.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Not against Prime Supes or Kami Tenchi. Not too mention half that show is retarded ass jobbing, plot holes and inconsistency.


----------



## Slips (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Superman punches through dimensions and the fabric of space casually.



Both have been done bye lower forms of TTGL

Anyone that uses Kami Tenchi in the battledome is retarded whats the point


----------



## Vicious (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Supes sneezed away galaxies.


No he never has done that, stop giving feats to supes when he hasnt done it, IT WAS A FUCKEN SOLAR SYSTEM, not galaxies, jeez.

And i have no idea who wins this, havent watched all the TTGL episodes yet.


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 9, 2007)

When he sneezed the way the Solar System I believe it was because of some magical thing that was cast on him. Even regular humans were sneezing away windows, buildings, cars and stuff.


----------



## Coffee Mug (Oct 9, 2007)

berwyn said:


> When he sneezed the way the Solar System I believe it was because of some magical thing that was cast on him. Even regular humans were sneezing away windows, buildings, cars and stuff.



That?s a myth that I believe was started by Phenomenal.

I only have the first few pages of the comic but there were no people sneezing and destroying windows. After Superman destroyed the solar system, he went to the 5th dimension to mess with Mxy.


----------



## Orion (Oct 9, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> In Superman's dreams maybe. Personally, I thing the superman with the sword would have a lot of trouble in this match, let alone a pre-crisis powered down superman.



Superman with the sword was going to be god...so no he wouldnt have trouble,but sadly I havnt watched ttgl much yet so I cant really comment on how this will go.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL survived a big bang. SUPERMAN CAN'T TOP THAT AND EVEN IF HE DID HE'S NOT GAR.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Not against Prime Supes or Kami Tenchi. *Not too mention half that show is retarded ass jobbing, plot holes and inconsistency.*


That's the point lol



Mr.Despair said:


> TTGL survived a big bang. SUPERMAN CAN'T TOP THAT AND EVEN IF HE DID HE'S NOT GAR.


BEST. POST. EVER.

THE ARGUMENT DESTROYAH: "EVEN IF HE DID HE'S NOT GAR"


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL is not GAR.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL is the epitome of GAR lol

It's the sole reason the word is spammed up and down the internets right now lol


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2007)

Slips said:


> BIG ARSE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> Gainax created a robot that stands on Galaxys and can pick them up and chuck them at people



Just a meaningless background.  Not suitable for scaling.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> TTGL is not GAR.



Yes it is.



Sasori said:


> BEST. POST. EVER.
> 
> THE ARGUMENT DESTROYAH: "EVEN IF HE DID HE'S NOT GAR"


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Yes it is.



No it's really not. Since the original meaning for GAR was the epitome of bad-ass, which doesn't apply in any way shape or form from TTGL.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 9, 2007)

Superman uses his sword to become god and destroys them. Unless you are not allowing the sword in this fight.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> No it's really not. Since the original meaning for GAR was the epitome of bad-ass, which doesn't apply in any way shape or form from TTGL.



Is that the only meaning?

*Spoiler*: __ 



GAR _It has been described as a neologism of the Latin "virtus", an ancient (and forgotten) Roman concept glorifying men who strive for a life of courage, self-sacrifice, cunning, overcoming the impossible and honoring those who die a worthy death. Virtus for the Romans and Greeks was not sexual love (eros), but a deep respect requiring a higher sense of admiration and comeraderie neglected in the modern era._ 




Has anyone told you to lurk more?


----------



## Wesker (Oct 9, 2007)

Gar is an internet term that originally meant the epitome of badass like he said lol. In fact i believe it was originally a mispelling much like pwn.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Is that the only meaning?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Aside from the fact that GAR has no connection to that defination of a latin terminology, that's nice.

Learn moar.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 9, 2007)

TTGL isn't the epitome of GAR... it's only merely GAR ><  

Yeah scaling is still a bit sketchy... seriously waiting on an official scaling.  Tiny pocket universe between the 10 and 11 dimension whatnot...



strongarm85 said:


> TTGL destroys the entire galaxy that Superman happens to be in at the time and Superman in the process and does so without without even trying.
> 
> TTGL is a Multiversal Threat as well. It can instantly travel between Universes, Space, and Time by the pilot focusing on an object and willing himself to be there.



Multiversal threat is hard to swallow because TTGL itself isn't really.  And depending on its size... we hardly know how fast it is.  Size =/= speed.  The warping system on TTGL is so obscure...  Not saying it can't warp to between dimensions... Put it this way, how could the pilot focus on something he has never seen or something the system hasn't recognized before?


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Aside from the fact that GAR has no connection to that defination of a latin terminology, that's nice.
> Learn moar.



Wait wut? The GAR meme was created in 4chans /a/. the same people who wrote this 

murk loar.


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol I know all about 4Chan. Learn moar.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

People who use that word are usually idiots anyway.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Lol I know all about 4Chan. Learn moar.


I didn't ask you whether you knew about 4 chan. I asked you whether you understood the complexity of the term. lurk more.



Tuxx said:


> Multiversal threat is hard to swallow because TTGL itself isn't really. And depending on its size... we hardly know how fast it is. Size =/= speed. The warping system on TTGL is so obscure... Not saying it can't warp to between dimensions... Put it this way, how could the pilot focus on something he has never seen or something the system hasn't recognized before?


Assuming their size was that of a galaxy then their punches may very well be traveling at multiple times light speed. And the scale is pretty clear galaxy size. even the creators in an interview said themselves that episode 27 would be a fight in Galactic proportions, no one ever thought they'd do it literally.

And no one has addressed my first post. TTGL survived and ingested an equivalent of the big bang. Has superman done that?


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I didn't ask you whether you knew about 4 chan. I asked you whether you understood the complexity of the term. lurk more.



I know quite a bit more then you think. learn moar.




> Assuming their size was that of a galaxy then their punches may very well be traveling at multiple times light speed. And the scale is pretty clear galaxy size. even the creators in an interview said themselves that episode 27 would be a fight in Galactic proportions, no one ever thought they'd do it literally.
> 
> And no one has addressed my first post. TTGL survived and ingested an equivalent of the big bang. Has superman done that?



Which has to do with what? To beat TTGL you need to eat the same things they do now?


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I didn't ask you whether you knew about 4 chan. I asked you whether you understood the complexity of the term. lurk more.
> 
> 
> Assuming their size was that of a galaxy then their punches may very well be traveling at multiple times light speed. And the scale is pretty clear galaxy size. even the creators in an interview said themselves that episode 27 would be a fight in Galactic proportions, no one ever thought they'd do it literally.
> ...


Size has nothing to do with speed.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Size has nothing to do with speed.



Yes it does.  It takes a certain amount of energy to move an object a certain speed, provided they aren't ignoring the laws of physics.

Besides, TTGL needs that haxxed Spiral Dimension to even exist.  If you put SuperMAN in there with it, doesn't take a genius to figure out what would happen.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Yes it does.  It takes a certain amount of energy to move an object a certain speed, provided they aren't ignoring the laws of physics.
> 
> Besides, TTGL needs that haxxed Spiral Dimension to even exist.  If you put SuperMAN in there with it, doesn't take a genius to figure out what would happen.


If you use the laws of physics, it'd be impossible for them to be that size anyways.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I know quite a bit more then you think. learn moar.


 K. murk loar



> Which has to do with what? To beat TTGL you need to eat the same things they do now?


I like how you skip the obvious. What can pre-crises superman do that is on the universal scale of the big bang?


----------



## Fang (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> K. murk loar



Keep saying that.

Learn moar.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> K. murk loar
> 
> 
> I like how you skip the obvious. What can pre-crises superman do that is on the universal scale of the big bang?


You know what hyperbole is right?


----------



## PradaBrada (Oct 9, 2007)

It's over TTGL won


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> You know what hyperbole is right?


Thats not a hyperbole. Nice try.




Shiroi Kiba said:


> Keep saying that.
> 
> Learn moar.


k lurk moar.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 9, 2007)

Making Gurren Lagann threads is pointless since people just spam and flame after the first 2 posts since Gurren Lagann always wins. DO THE IMPOSSIBLE SEE THE INVISIBLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER! TOUCH THE UNTOUCHABLE BREAK THE UNBREAKABLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER!

Part of the power of Gurren Lagann is that is overcomes any adversity and any enemy bar none.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

> Thats not a hyperbole. Nice try.


Post a video.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 9, 2007)

> Part of the power of Gurren Lagann is that is overcomes any adversity and any enemy bar none.


@kazeyama That is called the power of plot which is null in obd. Also if he has his sword superman is god so yeah he rapes ttgl.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 9, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> @kazeyama That is called the power of plot which is null in obd. Also if he has his sword superman is god so yeah he rapes ttgl.



No it is a property of spiral power to constantly change and evolve to meet and excel the strength of the opponent. It is like Darwin except without limits.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 9, 2007)

Evolution requires f**king.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Post a video.


Leeron himself says it, with the verification of the scanning system on TTGL.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=X5ILgx4wyoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL!! Big as a Galaxy? My ass, stupid generic background.
Big Bang? LOL. 

I'm sorry, its so funny, you guys are believe this BS. lmao 

"Its like a big bang"., my ass, yet it does nothing to the universe they are fighting in.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> LOL!! Big as a Galaxy? My ass, stupid generic background.
> Big Bang? LOL.
> 
> I'm sorry, its so funny, you guys are believe this BS. lmao
> ...


I like how you start flaming once you have nothing to say.

hypocrite. All the terminology used in comics "The strength of a million suns", "sun crusher" "Multiple times the speed of light" etc. but when the same logic is used against you you start pointing fingers.

*hatey edit: no flaming*


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I like how you start flaming once you have nothing to say.
> 
> hypocrite. All the terminology used in comics "The strength of a million suns", "sun crusher" "Multiple times the speed of light" etc. but when the same logic is used against you you start pointing fingers.


Who am I flaming exactly? Why are you bringing up comics? Way to digress. 

I'm not wasting my time with TTGL. So many inconsistencies to even count.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 9, 2007)

How big was this blast? Because if it is the size of a galaxy then it obviously is not a big bang.


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Who am I flaming exactly? Why are you bringing up comics? Way to digress.
> 
> I'm not wasting my time with TTGL. So many inconsistencies to even count.



I'm not digressing. You can't bring yourself to believe the attack was powerful, but you can believe superman can tear space time with punches alone. Pot,kettle,black etc.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2007)

It's not big bang in the very sense of the word. It releases energy equivalent to that of a big bang meaning it's concentrated on a specific radius. 

And the whole hyperbole comment is moot because galaxies were literally being created from the energy that was being released.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> I'm not digressing. You can't bring yourself to believe the attack was powerful, but you can believe superman can tear space time with punches alone. Pot,kettle,black etc.


When did I say that? Quote me. I dare you.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> TTGL isn't the epitome of GAR... it's only merely GAR ><
> 
> Yeah scaling is still a bit sketchy... seriously waiting on an official scaling.  Tiny pocket universe between the 10 and 11 dimension whatnot...
> 
> ...



Actually size does equal speed because if I'm over a million kilometers wide and assuming I can move with the same mobility as if I were the size of a normal human I would be going multiple times the speed of light in one step. The same logic applies for TTGL.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Actually size does equal speed because if I'm over a million kilometers wide and assuming I can move with the same mobility as if I were the size of a normal human I would be going multiple times the speed of light in one step. The same logic applies for TTGL.


Key word: "assuming"


----------



## Red (Oct 9, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> When did I say that? Quote me. I dare you.


Oh ho. You come into a thread with ridiculously overpowered beings and only point out the inconsistency of one of them? Well you're a troll at the best of times. I'm not surprised.

TTGL wins, all the whiners please leave.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2007)

I said "assuming" because I was making an analogy there. TTGL literally did move with its big body which would be in the range of over 100 million kilometers in a matter of seconds.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Oh ho. You come into a thread with ridiculously overpowered beings and only point out the inconsistency of one of them? Well you're a troll at the best of times. I'm not surprised.
> 
> TTGL wins, all the whiners please leave.


Hah, you couldn't quote me on that... meaning you just made it up. Figures.


----------



## atom (Oct 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I said "assuming" because I was making an analogy there. TTGL literally did move with its big body which would be in the range of over 100 million kilometers in a matter of seconds.


I thought it was as big as a galaxy <_< if so, he would only have to move his pink the human equal of about an inch to move that far.  I'm surprised you didn't say 100 light years, just km?


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Actually size does equal speed because if I'm over a million kilometers wide and assuming I can move with the same mobility as if I were the size of a normal human I would be going multiple times the speed of light in one step. The same logic applies for TTGL.




I so dislike physics and relativity...

If speed = shortening distance, then that that does seem right.  Any being that size that retains it's agile mobility could "move" across multiple light years .  But does that really = to speed?  Increase in size means increase in speed?  And how would something that size affect different observers?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> I so dislike physics and relativity...
> 
> If speed = shortening distance, then that that does seem right.  Any being that size that retains it's agile mobility could "move" across multiple light years .  But does that really = to speed?  Increase in size means increase in speed?  And how would something that size affect different observers?



Well velocity is displacement divided by time. So essentially TTGL would be displacing over a million kilometer in one leap or one second. Considering light is 3.00 x 10^8 m/s, TTGL is well over the speed of light.

Increase in size only equals increase in speed if the objects or being retains its mobility. As for the observer thing, it does vary due to time dilation but it's usually not touched upon in fiction.


----------



## raibbhani (Oct 9, 2007)

Supes probably had to catch Simon if he wanna win.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Well velocity is displacement divided by time. So essentially TTGL would be displacing over a million kilometer in one leap or one second. Considering light is 3.00 x 10^8 m/s, TTGL is well over the speed of light.
> 
> Increase in size only equals increase in speed if the objects or being retains its mobility. As for the observer thing, it does vary due to time dilation but it's usually not touched upon in fiction.



Hmm... I suppose you can say TTGL is very well over light speed indeed due to that.

I suppose, but I also think thats more of "coverage" due to it's sheer size, retaining it's previous speed, while size is increased.  Time dilation is always overlooked in fictional writing,


----------



## Fulong (Oct 9, 2007)

Superman pull superpowers out of his butt, and win every time.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 10, 2007)

Superman would just fly right through Lagann(TTGL's head) killshoting Simon and Nia in the process, and destroying TTGL. 

Pre-Crisis Superman, at one point, was flying so fast he was passing Universes in a second eventually reaching the end of the Multiverse, and almost reaching Heaven before the Spectre had to stop him, as his actions were threatening the existence of the entire Multiverse.


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Superman would just fly right through Lagaan(TTGL's head) killshoting Simon and Nia in the process, and destroying TTGL.
> 
> Pre-Crisis Superman, at one point, was flying so fast he was passing Universes in a second eventually reaching the end of the Multiverse, and almost reaching Heaven before the Spectre had to stop him, as his actions were threatening the existence of the entire Multiverse.


Whoa. Got scans of that? Would like to see that.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know. It could go either way. You see because this is pre-crisis superman. While TTGL has an infinite amount of spiral power to destroy the freakin' universe. Pre-crisis Superman can pull new powers out of his ass at the last second that will ultimately make him the winner.

I say it's a tie.


----------



## Blue (Oct 10, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Superman would just fly right through Lagann(TTGL's head) killshoting Simon and Nia in the process, and destroying TTGL.


How fast can superman fly?
Because TTGL is about 20000 light years from top to bottom. 
If Superman can fly 1000 times the speed of light, it would only take him about 10 years to get to Simon from a random spot in the Milky Way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2007)

Superman is fast enough to break universal barriers. Superman is as fast as he needs to be in PC form.


----------



## Orion (Oct 10, 2007)

Blue said:


> How fast can superman fly?
> Because TTGL is about 20000 light years from top to bottom.
> If Superman can fly 1000 times the speed of light, it would only take him about 10 years to get to Simon from a random spot in the Milky Way.



Current superman has flown to a galaxy 2.5million lightyears away in a not so long period of time,pc supes is preety much as fast as he wants to be...traversing entire universes and the like.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 10, 2007)

What's Superman's strongest strength feat? Cause he would need to damage a being that was being hit with energy equivivalent to that of a big bang.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2007)

PC? Pulling Solar Systems, Escaping Black Holes, ETC.

He's as strong as the plot requires.


----------



## Blue (Oct 10, 2007)

> He's as strong as the plot requires.


So's GL. :x


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2007)

So like I said he grabs his sword and talked TTGL out easily.


----------



## Orion (Oct 10, 2007)

Strongest feats I can remember off hand was towing a galaxy full of planets with pure strength and sneezing the solar system out,although his flying through universes and breaking infinity was putting the entire multiverse in trouble(dont ask me precrisis supes was weird).


----------



## Masaki (Oct 10, 2007)

feitan said:


> Strongest feats I can remember off hand was towing a galaxy full of planets with pure strength and sneezing the solar system out,although his flying through universes and breaking infinity was putting the entire multiverse in trouble(dont ask me precrisis supes was weird).



With this, Superman may be the only one who stands a chance against TTGL and the Anti-Spiral.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2007)

Blue said:


> How fast can superman fly?


here.
here.


----------



## Red (Oct 10, 2007)

More importantly how fast can he punch? This is a machine that took the big bang.
_The big bang. _The heat of the big bang after it had cooled of is a little over _a billion degrees_. They've remade the same substance  quark-gluon plasma, found in the later stages of the bang, and it's 300 million times hotter than the sun.

Gravitational singularities when gravity is _infinite. _Other quantities like space-time and mass/density are also _infinite.
_
Before his punches can start to effect TTGL he needs to have infinite mass X infinite gravity with the intensity of a billion degrees.Unless theres a scan with supes having the same punch as a bang, then I know for sure he can't just "one shot" Simon and Nia.

I can imagine all the cat girls god has killed because of me.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 10, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> More importantly how fast can he punch? This is a machine that took the big bang.
> _The big bang. _The heat of the big bang after it had cooled of is a little over _a billion degrees_. They've remade the same substance  quark-gluon plasma, found in the later stages of the bang, and it's 300 million times hotter than the sun.
> 
> Gravitational singularities when gravity is _infinite. _Other quantities like space-time and mass/density are also _infinite.
> ...



It wouldn't matter how fast he could punch, because they wouldn't even noticed him moving in the first place.   Supes would move to fast for them to even tell the different much less his passage.  TTGL isn't indestructible, it can be damage or broken, requiring something of equal mass and force to be applied to or something greater.  And all that is probably within within Pre-Crisis Supes powers and thats not even taking into account the sword.


----------



## Blue (Oct 10, 2007)

Haterade said:


> this thread
> this thread



Nowhere there does it say how fast he was flying.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 10, 2007)

Blue said:


> Nowhere there does it say how fast he was flying.





So fast he can time travel, and he's a baby.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

Blue said:


> Nowhere there does it say how fast he was flying.


He was flying fast enough to break the barriers of the Multiverse, flying out of it eventually all the while threatening its very existence. 
He even forced the Presence(DC's Omnipotent) to actually do something, which says a lot of the havoc Superman will cause if he is allowed to continue.


Lawl at baby Kal-El time travelling, gosh, it was really crazy back then.


----------



## Blue (Oct 11, 2007)

"Flying fast enough to break the barriers of the multiverse" could be anything. In reality, you wouldn't even have to go faster than light to do crazy things, just close to it.


----------



## Orion (Oct 11, 2007)

You wouldnt have to go faster then light to speed by entire universes and  multiverses....right,clearly he was flying for billions of years.


----------



## Blue (Oct 11, 2007)

Flying as fast as light entails having infinite energy, at which point the laws of physics break down. In addition, to fly past the universe, you'd have to leave this plane of reality, or you'd just fly in a big circle. 

Basically my point is I was justified asking how fast he was going. >_<


----------



## Orion (Oct 11, 2007)

Good enough for ya?trillions of miles in seconds and he wasnt even trying,and im still suspect on this whole big bang thing...from what I heard it was created from the energy of only 2 galaxies...which doesnt make sense at all.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

Blue said:


> "Flying fast enough to break the barriers of the multiverse" could be anything. In reality, you wouldn't even have to go faster than light to do crazy things, just close to it.



Wait, what?  You mean going fast enough to break dimensional barriers is not fast at all?  DIMENSIONAL BARRIERS!!  These can't just be broken on a whim, it takes serious speed or strength.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Wait, what?  You mean going fast enough to break dimensional barriers is not fast at all?  DIMENSIONAL BARRIERS!!  These can't just be broken on a whim, it takes serious speed or strength.


That's only fictional science....don't take it for real.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 11, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Supes sneezed away galaxies.


No he never did ... Liar ...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 11, 2007)

KazeYama said:


> Making Gurren Lagann threads is pointless since people just spam and flame after the first 2 posts since Gurren Lagann always wins. DO THE IMPOSSIBLE SEE THE INVISIBLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER! TOUCH THE UNTOUCHABLE BREAK THE UNBREAKABLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER!
> 
> Part of the power of Gurren Lagann is that is overcomes any adversity and any enemy bar none.


Exactly lol

TTGL just brings lulz, except for the ppl who are SERIOUS BUSINESS and try to debate logically.

I mean I've never seen anyone logically debating squirrel girl vs threads with calculations and such. They just get sent straight to JBD lol which is where ALL TTGL threads should be cos DO THE IMPOSSIBLE SEE THE INVISIBLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER! TOUCH THE UNTOUCHABLE BREAK THE UNBREAKABLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> It wouldn't matter how fast he could punch, because they wouldn't even noticed him moving in the first place.   Supes would move to fast for them to even tell the different much less his passage.  TTGL isn't indestructible, it can be damage or broken, requiring something of equal mass and force to be applied to or something greater.  And all that is probably within within Pre-Crisis Supes powers and thats not even taking into account the sword.



Missing the point, The thing that was damaging gurren lagann was galactic in proportion moving at multiple times the speed of light. Toeing solar systems is all well and dandy but unless he's punches pack bang power (which might happen depending on the writer that gets him) then all he'll do is fly really fast without hurting anybody.

Remember the things I copied and pasted from wiki above me? A billion degrees is really hot. Infinite mass and infinite gravity is really really heavy.
Really it is.



Parallax said:


> Wait, what? You mean going fast enough to break dimensional barriers is not fast at all? DIMENSIONAL BARRIERS!! These can't just be broken on a whim, it takes serious speed or strength.


um it doesn't really equate to speed. Gurren lagann and the anti-spirals broke through dimensional barriers also. If breaking dimensional barriers equates to speed then TTGL are equals to supes in terms of speed. But thats not the case.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> Good enough for ya?trillions of miles in seconds and he wasnt even trying,and im still suspect on this whole big bang thing...from what I heard it was created from the energy of only 2 galaxies...which doesnt make sense at all.



The beeing that through that Big bang powered blast is a neigh omnipotent being created the universe they where fighting in, and even said that the energy of his blast was equil to the Big Bang and TTGL stood there and tanked it.


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> Good enough for ya?trillions of miles in seconds and he wasnt even trying,and im still suspect on this whole big bang thing...from what I heard it was created from the energy of only 2 galaxies...which doesnt make sense at all.


Makes more sense than going a trillion miles per millionth of a second just because your an alien solar battery exposed to yellow sun.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Makes more sense than going a trillion miles per millionth of a second just because your an alien solar battery exposed to yellow sun.


It sure as hell doesn't make *more* sense...


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> It sure as hell doesn't make *more* sense...


If any physics professor should read this thread he'll go weep.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> If any physics professor should read this thread he'll go weep.


He will jump in a triangle every time he reads a thread in OBD...


----------



## Orion (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Makes more sense than going a trillion miles per millionth of a second just because your an alien solar battery exposed to yellow sun.



No 2 galaxies=big bang doesnt make more sense at all really.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 11, 2007)

don't know.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> No 2 galaxies=big bang doesnt make more sense at all really.



Well galaxies were actually being created from that energy so I wouldn't disregard that feat as hyperbole.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

At the very least the big bang created a universe.

Universe>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>galaxy


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

And the universe is made up of galaxies. So I don't know what your point is.


----------



## Orion (Oct 11, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> And the universe is made up of galaxies. So I don't know what your point is.



A universe is made up of 100billion or more galaxies not 2...the energy created from 2 galaxies isnt close to rivaling the big bang,if we are going to assume 2 galaxies=big bang then pre crisis supes tanks that without getting a suntan.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> And the universe is made up of galaxies. So I don't know what your point is.


billions of galaxies


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> And the universe is made up of galaxies. So I don't know what your point is.



That's like saying the universe is made up of solar systems.

So solar systems = universe.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> That's like saying the universe is made up of solar systems.
> 
> So solar systems = universe.


Yep, anyways, 

2 Things.

1st thing is in the Anime, Galaxies looked like plates, you can't hold a galaxy with your hand regardless of your strength because they are not solid

2nd, 2 Galaxies is not even NEAR the power of the bigbang and 99% of TTGL feats (The robo, not the show) are hyperbole


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

So where in my post did I say it only created one or few galaxies? It's wise to see the anime before jumping to conclusions.

And that wasn't energy created from just 2 galaxies. It was literally *fusion* between two galaxies. Basically a hydrogen bomb fuses two atoms together forcefully and releases enormous amounts of energy. Now that's on the atomic scale. Imagine the same process on the universal scale.


And god itachi, I don't even know where you got that hyperbole crap. As I said before it's wise to see the entire anime before judging something. As for the whole galaxy can't be held in hands crap, I could say a million things about Superman that don't even make sense. For example if Superman was traveling many trillion times the speed of light, 1 second for him would equal more than a trillion years for something that's in rest. Doesn't make much sense does it but guess what fiction throws stuff like that out the window (especially TTGL).


----------



## Slips (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> That's like saying the universe is made up of solar systems.
> 
> So solar systems = universe.



At the center of the universe lies Earth the rest is made up bye bald people with beards


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> A universe is made up of 100billion or more galaxies not 2...the energy created from 2 galaxies isnt close to rivaling the big bang,if we are going to assume 2 galaxies=big bang then pre crisis supes tanks that without getting a suntan.



What your point? Super man tearing through multi-verses when being exposed to sun light for a life-time. Do you know how much solar energy to reach that speed?

don't try to discredit this claim on basis of incredulity


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> And that wasn't energy created from just 2 galaxies. It was literally fusion between two galaxies. Basically a hydrogen bomb fuses two atoms together forcefully and releases enormous amounts of energy. Now that's on the atomic scale. Imagine the same process on the universal scale.


Why would we imagine it on a universal scale? It would be a galactic scale, not that it would matter, Galaxies are physically 80% just empty space.  Besides, the way a Hydrogen Bomb works isn't anything similar to this feat.



> And god itachi, I don't even know where you got that hyperbole crap. As I said before it's wise to see the entire anime before judging something. As for the whole galaxy can't be held in hands crap, I could say a million things about Superman that don't even make sense. For example if Superman was traveling many trillion times the speed of light, 1 second for him would equal more than a trillion years for something that's in rest. Doesn't make much sense does it but guess what fiction throws stuff like that out the window (especially TTGL).


I've seen the anime. 



> For example if Superman was traveling many trillion times the speed of light, 1 second for him would equal more than a trillion years for something that's in rest.


No it wouldn't.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

The hydrogen bomb is relevant because when the Anti-spiral did it, the galaxies literally turned into pure energies so yeah...



> No it wouldn't.



Yes it would. It's something called time dilation.


----------



## Slips (Oct 11, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> I've seen the anime



Have you bollacks just a day or so ago you were asking for youtube vids on feats.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> The hydrogen bomb is relevant because when the Anti-spiral did it, the galaxies literally turned into pure energies so yeah...


Definition of "pure energies" being?



> Yes it would. It's something called time dilation.


No it wouldn't. It's something called Speed Force. Which allows that.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> What your point? Super man tearing through multi-verses when being exposed to sun light for a life-time. Do you know how much solar energy to reach that speed?
> 
> don't try to discredit this claim on basis of incredulity



Because Superman converts sunlight to energy the same way our technology converts it, right?


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

Slips said:


> Have you bollacks just a day or so ago you were asking for youtube vids on feats.


How does that change anything? I've seen all of DB/Z/GT and I'd still ask for YouTube videos. In other words, whether I've seen it or not, I prefer to go on a direct video rather then memory.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Definition of "pure energies" being?



Pure energy meaning pure energy. I don't see how much more I can break it down. As I said *galaxies* were being created from it.




> No it wouldn't. It's something called Speed Force. Which allows that.



I don't see how that's supposed to justify an illogical situation. That's merely explaining an illogical event by covering it up with another illogical concept. So you're just helping my point.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> Pure energy meaning pure energy. I don't see how much more I can break it down. As I said galaxies were being created from it.


 explanation or void. "Pure" Energy can mean alot of things.



> I don't see how that's supposed to justify an illogical situation. That's merely explaining an illogical event by covering it up with another illogical concept. So you're just helping my point.


Speed Force exists to counter your point. There is no need for me to explain anything. TTGL does not have anything like Speed Force to cover up its inconsistencies, if it did, then will they wouldn't be inconsistent, just stupid (Like some feats in DC Comics are)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

What the fuck? It was energy in its most raw form. If you want to get technical I can only make assumptions because there's no way anyone could exactly say what any specific energy is without analyzing it.

The speed force doesn't explain anything. It's basically the author's way of saying "Oh I don't know how to get past this law of physics so I'm just going to invent a universal constant which lets me bypass those laws". Makes no more than sense than anything in TTGL.

Though I fail to see what any of this has to do with the battle because time dilation is one concept I was referring to. Comics have over dozens of illogical crap. Hell Superman's physique alone bypasses all laws of our universe.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> What the fuck? It was energy in its most raw form. If you want to get technical I can only make assumptions because there's no way anyone could exactly say what any specific energy is without analyzing it.


Whats energy in "raw" form?



> The speed force doesn't explain anything. It's basically the author's way of saying "Oh I don't know how to get past this law of physics so I'm just going to invent a universal constant which lets me bypass those laws". Makes no more than sense than anything in TTGL.


Exactly, he made something that bypasses the Laws of Physics, TTGL does not have anything like that.



> Though I fail to see what any of this has to do with the battle because time dilation is one concept I was referring to. Comics have over dozens of illogical crap. Hell Superman's physique only bypasses all laws of our universe.


True but the authors made superior laws to bypass ours.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Whats energy in "raw" form?



Energy in its simplest form a.k.a energy that's directly emitted from electrons/atoms.




> Exactly, he made something that bypasses the Laws of Physics, TTGL does not have anything like that.



And Gainax made an universe where they surpassed the laws of our universe so I don't see your point.



> True but the authors made superior laws to bypass ours.



Every author of fiction does.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> Energy in its simplest form a.k.a energy that's directly emitted from electrons/atoms.


Whats so special about that?



> And Gainax made an universe where they surpassed the laws of our universe so I don't see your point.


In the Spiral dimension?



> Every author of fiction does.


No they don't they just ignore them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Every author of fiction does.



Not Tom Clancy


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Whats so special about that?



You asked what raw energy is and I explained it to you. What's special is the amount that it's present in.



> In the Spiral dimension?



No TTGL in general.




> No they don't they just ignore them.



I'll say this again, THERE IS NO FUNDAMENTAL DIFFERENCE BETWEEN IGNORING A SPECIFIC PHYSICAL LAW AND TRYING TO EXPLAIN ILLOGICAL SITUATION WITH A PSEUDO-LOGICAL LAW.


----------



## atom (Oct 11, 2007)

> I'll say this again, THERE IS NO FUNDAMENTAL DIFFERENCE BETWEEN IGNORING A SPECIFIC PHYSICAL LAW AND TRYING TO EXPLAIN ILLOGICAL SITUATION WITH A PSEUDO-LOGICAL LAW.


Yes there is, if you don't make a law that bypasses it, then it means you are assuming those laws exist, and ignoring them well, is not good, usually causes inconsistencies. 



> You asked what raw energy is and I explained it to you. What's special is the amount that it's present in.


Turning a Galaxy into Energy isn't useful unless he did something with the energy.

Ehh, I dun wanna waste any more time aruging about fiction. You can reply, but I won't reply to your reply.


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Because Superman converts sunlight to energy the same way our technology converts it, right?


Because the energy required to go trillions of kilometers is satisfied with our yellow sun.

Accelerating to the speed of light takes immense power as it is, and you expect me to believe one sun can be enough for him to travel multiple times the speed of light _without a signs of stopping any time soon?
_
If you try to discredit TTGL's feat of surviving a bang because theres no way in hell 2 galaxies can make a bang, then I discredit supes of traveling an entire multi-verse with only energy he got from the sun.


----------



## Blue (Oct 11, 2007)

People, they were talking about energy _density_, not energy content.

So yes, two galaxies could make a small big bang.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Because the energy required to go trillions of kilometers is satisfied with our yellow sun.
> 
> Accelerating to the speed of light takes immense power as it is, and you expect me to believe one sun can be enough for him to travel multiple times the speed of light _without a signs of stopping any time soon?
> _
> If you try to discredit TTGL's feat of surviving a bang because theres no way in hell 2 galaxies can make a bang, then I discredit supes of traveling an entire multi-verse with only energy he got from the sun.



You would have a point if we knew how Supes converted solar energy into his usable energy.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 11, 2007)

No matter how you look at it, Supes uses some sort of "magic". Because there's no way he could convert solar energy to make himself go faster than light. We have no way of making any object go .99c with all our technological resources and that's saying a lot. It requires an insane and ridiculous amount of energy just to accelerate an object at c. Going trillions of times c by using solar energy doesn't make sense period.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You would have a point if we knew how Supes converted solar energy into his usable energy.



We don't know how the Anti Spiral did his big bang attack either. Your point being?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> We don't know how the Anti Spiral did his big bang attack either. Your point being?



Was my post about Superman or ttgl?


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You would have a point if we knew how Supes converted solar energy into his usable energy.


Unless he creates energy, converting the one the sun gives him isn't going to be enough to pull off his feats.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 11, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Was my post about Superman or ttgl?



You were saying that Superman's method of energy conversion was an unknown, which is why it couldn't be properly fit into Red's claim of people saying the Anti Spiral's mech making a big bang amount of energy from two galaxies, correct?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know much about pre-crisis characters, but I'd say the only way Superman could win  is if we assume the head of TTGL is less durable then everything else and that Superman could get at Simon and Co inside it. That possibility aside, TTGL wins by spamming Galaxy busting attacks. If superman is durable enough to take those, then TTGL can use the  the type of attacks that circuvent simple raw durability; that is, spiral power. Spiral Power= Power Cosmic=Oa energy= defies laws of physic and rationality


----------



## Havoc (Oct 11, 2007)

I was actually trying to show TTGL power didn't mke more sense than Supes, I could have been talking to the wrong person though.


----------



## Orion (Oct 12, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> I don't know much about pre-crisis characters, but I'd say the only way Superman could win  is if we assume the head of TTGL is less durable then everything else and that Superman could get at Simon and Co inside it. That possibility aside, TTGL wins by spamming Galaxy busting attacks. If superman is durable enough to take those, then TTGL can use the  the type of attacks that circuvent simple raw durability; that is, spiral power. Spiral Power= Power Cosmic=Oa energy= defies laws of physic and rationality



Precrisis supes can take multiple galaxy destroying attacks without flinching yes,and I fail to see how spiral power=power cosmic or oan energy and how it would bypass precrisis kryptonians insane durability.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 12, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> So where in my post did I say it only created one or few galaxies? It's wise to see the anime before jumping to conclusions.
> 
> And that wasn't energy created from just 2 galaxies. It was literally *fusion* between two galaxies. Basically a hydrogen bomb fuses two atoms together forcefully and releases enormous amounts of energy. Now that's on the atomic scale. Imagine the same process on the universal scale.



I'm sorry, but this feat just *reeks* of hyperbole.

No matter what you do to two galaxies, it's nearly impossible to create more energy than the Big Bang with them.  Why?  Because the Big Bang basically contained all energy/matter that existed, exists, or will ever exist in this universe (disregarding vacuum fluctuations in quantum physics, which is basically matter appearing out of nothing).  

Taking a small (say, 0.000000002%) portion of the matter that formed from that energy and then saying that you somehow recreated the other 99.999999998% out of nothing is just plain...I just don't know what to say.

It's like saying that you somehow created a pyramid equal to Giza's by putting two bricks on the ground.  I know this series is all about not making sense, but if the characters state that the speed of light is 2 m/s are we supposed to believe them?


----------



## lambda (Oct 12, 2007)

I understand your points and agree with them.^However, it was made very clear in the Anime that Anti-spiral's attack did have the power of a Big Bang, considering that new galaxies were created in its path.

It's not scientifically accurate, but it was the intent of the creator.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 12, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm sorry, but this feat just *reeks* of hyperbole.
> 
> No matter what you do to two galaxies, it's nearly impossible to create more energy than the Big Bang with them.  Why?  Because the Big Bang basically contained all energy/matter that existed, exists, or will ever exist in this universe (disregarding vacuum fluctuations in quantum physics, which is basically matter appearing out of nothing).
> 
> ...



The thing is galaxies were literally being created from them. I would usually disregard anything named Big bang as equivocation fallacy but it's hard to disregard when it seems to be having some effects similar to a big bang.


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

A big bang creates an universe. Not a puny galaxy...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 12, 2007)

I never said galaxy. I said *galaxies*. And the universe consists of many galaxies right?


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I never said galaxy. I said *galaxies*. And the universe consists of many galaxies right?


You have no idea how many....


----------



## Red (Oct 12, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm sorry, but this feat just *reeks* of hyperbole.
> 
> No matter what you do to two galaxies, it's nearly impossible to create more energy than the Big Bang with them.  Why?  Because the Big Bang basically contained all energy/matter that existed, exists, or will ever exist in this universe (disregarding vacuum fluctuations in quantum physics, which is basically matter appearing out of nothing).
> 
> ...


First of all it was not a hyperbole, both the attacker and the person receiving the attack confirmed.

Second of all, your apply real world physics about a big bang to TTGL. Well good for you. Should we explain why superman escaping a black hole is impossible? Or why going so fast you travel in time is impossible? Or why teering through the multiverse is impossible?

Wow TTGL side stepped conservation of energy, thats even sane compared to what pre-crises supes has done. Either apply the same yard stick to both characters and denounce all feats done by both characters as impossible or shut up.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 12, 2007)

You're right, we can't use real world physics to it, but you also can't say the big bang would have the same power as one that created the universe.


----------



## Red (Oct 12, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You're right, we can't use real world physics to it, but you also can't say the big bang would have the same power as one that created the universe.


You're right I can't say. But the anti-spiral said it and thats the only thing that matters.


----------



## Orion (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> You're right I can't say. But the anti-spiral said it and thats the only thing that matters.



And he could be bluffing,creating some galaxies doesnt make it big bang power.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 12, 2007)

worst arguments I've ever seen. The attack had the power of the big bang. Leeron, the most scientifically knowledge character in the show who explained all power/feats, stated it had the power of the big bang. If you disbelieve Leeron's statements given his creditials then there is no reason to believe anything ever said by any scientist or anyone else in DC verse. There's also the bloodly context and author intent that makes the attacks power unquestionable. No debate. 

@feitan
yes, spiral power is the fundamentally the same as Oa and Power Cosmic. Actually, it's more like Oa energy, but retains the whole defying rationality and laws of physics of both. In any case, Spiral power is the power of evolution and being able to continously evolve and grow beyond whatever end point is put in front of you. Spiral power is all about willpower and fighting spirit. In short, the repeated dialogue of "My drill will pierce the heavens" and or any such statements from the show, are in fact attainable realities with spiral power. So worst comes to worst in this fight, TTGL simply believes in it's own power and obliterates Superman.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 12, 2007)

Oa energy is raw willpower, it is in now way similar to power cosmic.

SMH @ Trusting any Science From A Gainex Show.


----------



## atom (Oct 12, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> First of all it was not a hyperbole, both the attacker and the person receiving the attack confirmed.
> 
> Second of all, your apply real world physics about a big bang to TTGL. Well good for you. Should we explain why superman escaping a black hole is impossible? Or why going so fast you travel in time is impossible? Or why teering through the multiverse is impossible?
> 
> Wow TTGL side stepped conservation of energy, thats even sane compared to what pre-crises supes has done. Either apply the same yard stick to both characters and denounce all feats done by both characters as impossible or shut up.


Just because the attacker and reciever "confirm" it doesn't mean its true.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 12, 2007)

Exactly. How the heck would either of them even begin to know how powerful a big bang was?


----------



## Red (Oct 12, 2007)

feitan said:


> And he could be bluffing,creating some galaxies doesnt make it big bang power.





God Itachi said:


> Just because the attacker and reciever "confirm" it doesn't mean its true.



See below.



Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> worst arguments I've ever seen. The attack had the power of the big bang. Leeron, the most scientifically knowledge character in the show who explained all power/feats, stated it had the power of the big bang. If you disbelieve Leeron's statements given his creditials then there is no reason to believe anything ever said by any scientist or anyone else in DC verse. There's also the bloodly context and author intent that makes the attacks power unquestionable. No debate.



Guys stop clutching at straws.


----------



## atom (Oct 12, 2007)

> worst arguments I've ever seen. The attack had the power of the big bang. Leeron, the most scientifically knowledge character in the show who explained all power/feats, stated it had the power of the big bang. If you disbelieve Leeron's statements given his creditials then there is no reason to believe anything ever said by any scientist or anyone else in DC verse. There's also the bloodly context and author intent that makes the attacks power unquestionable. No debate.


Thats like saying the smartest person on earth says something, so it must be true? Horrible logic...


----------



## Wesker (Oct 12, 2007)

There are people in dc who can cause universal damage so I think those people would have more credit than the smartest human on earth.


----------



## Red (Oct 12, 2007)

God Itachi said:


> Thats like saying the smartest person on earth says something, so it must be true? Horrible logic...


I'm tired of this fallacy. Either accept it or keep fooling yourself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 12, 2007)

Superman takes an attack equal to the magnetic energy of a hundred galaxies and says he only may be in trouble:


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather than make a new thread...

>_>

<_<

>_>

*bump*


----------



## Es (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy fuck son


----------



## Neruc (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a necro beyond necroes


----------



## November (Jun 18, 2013)

The necro is high in this one


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2013)

>necroing this like it's not totally obvious PC Supes loses


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 18, 2013)

The person who posted this has probably left by now but-
Did precrisis survive the magnetic energy of 100 galaxies? When? What is the magnetic energy of 100 galaxies, anyway?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 18, 2013)

A nercomancer rises. PC Supes can't win this, lock this.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 18, 2013)

Lock this,necromancer wasn't enough in this one.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 18, 2013)

Supes gets a drill rammed up his ass.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 18, 2013)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Rather than make a new thread...
> 
> >_>
> 
> ...



In circumstances where the last thread featuring these two characters was in fucking _*2007*_, then yes, you are obliged to make a brand new thread.

Seriously, it would've probably have taken you less effort and time to create a new topic than search all the way to '07 and revive this: hell, I sincerely doubt anyone currently active would have known about this thread were it not for your necromancy.

So in future, if you're looking to revive an unanswered thread that's more than a month old (let alone 5-6 years), *DON'T*.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 18, 2013)

Keep your fetishes to yourself.

EDIT Also what Kaiser said about necros.


----------

